# Need help identifying wood species



## Brent Patterson (Sep 26, 2018)

Looking for confirmation of the species of wood this cabinet is made of. It is supposed to be reclaimed wormy chestnut. Thank you in advance for your help!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 26, 2018)

Brent, please take a minute, read our rules then go to the Introduction thread and make a post telling us a little about yourself and your woodworking. Thanks, Tony


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 26, 2018)

It is wormy.... no clue as to anything else.


----------



## Karl_TN (Sep 26, 2018)

Post your introduction first, and then try posting post some clear pics of the end grain (a drawer side might be easiest) if possible.

Also, you can try comparing your wood to other Chestnut pics on this site: http://hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/chestnut.htm


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 29, 2018)

The doors look to match well with wormy chestnut. Can't see the other parts well enough to comment...


----------



## phinds (Sep 30, 2018)

I agree w/ Mark. What I can see looks like wormy chestnut would be a good guess, but we don't like to guess here, we prefer positive ID. Looks like there is exposed end grain at the bottom of the sliding doors that could be sanded down to verify the wood anatomy against chestnut.


----------

